

Twitch officially acquired by Amazon - munchor
http://www.twitch.tv/p/thankyou

======
ihuman
While I am happy for the Twitch employees on the news of acquisition, I fear
this is going to hurt the user base more than it will help it. With the recent
changes to VODs and music issues, people are already starting to leave. This
news could push more people to leave. We've already seen services change after
being acquired by a large corporation (YouTube is an often-cited example). The
best case scenario is that the extra money helps to make the service better,
but history has shown that that is not always the case.

~~~
nobodyshere
At least there won't be any google plus integration.

~~~
ihuman
I don't think they would do it, but they could somehow integrate Amazon
accounts. I don't think that would change the platform as much as G+ accounts
did to YouTube, though.

------
eva1984
At least for acquiring companies, Amazon has better reputation in keeping them
as it is, instead of tearing apart and integrating into something else. Twitch
is a great service though~Good luck!

~~~
WorldWideWayne
Are you talking about Google? I'm glad that it was Amazon instead of Google
too, for the same reason.

------
sgrove
What an amazing team, and an amazing outcome. Who would have thought there was
such potential in viewing gaming - and of those, how many teams would actually
be able to pull it off?

------
mhartl
Congrats to the Twitch/Justin.tv crew!

------
Artemis2
I'm happy that it's Amazon that got Twitch and not Google. Google is a great
company, but they already have a huge monopoly on video streaming.

